# Getting set up for wading



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Several people have shown some interest in my setup, so here's a few details. This floating fish basket/workstation has been a lifesaver. Bringing supplies any other way was not working for me as I wade through some neck deep areas an have even swam across channels to get to where I am going. This has allowed me total freedom to go where I want and keep everything dry. 

The main base for this basically a life ring, but is made for wading with a net designed around it to keep fish alive. Works very well and fish are usually very lively after hours of fishing and they don't struggle while in it like when on a stringer. Bought mine at Academy I believe for around $15. 

I made this out of 3/8" and 1/4" plywood and fiberglassed it but only used cloth on the joints of the wall section. Flat section is cracking so next time would use cloth on everything. Lasted 3 years so far so can't complain. Size is 18"x22". The shape is designed to make it easier to carry to and from the water. The wall helps keep water from splashing over onto drinks and tackle. Drilled 3 holes with hole saw for lipgrip, de-hooker, and scissors. Drilled a few holes on the flat section and attached to the foam ring with zip ties. These holes also work well for drainage. Will use and recommend rope for this as the zip ties tend to break rather quickly. I bring a small waterproof tackle box to keep my phone and tackle dry. Hope this helps give some ideas. Any questions let me know, Ill be glad to answer. Here's some pics:


----------



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

This is flat out amazing. Quite an inspiration to a shore locked wannabe like me.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks, that's great to hear that it gave you some inspiration:thumbup:


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

Genius. Are you not worried about sharks coming after your catch in the "net bucket"


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Not at all. Have had numerous encounters with dolphins and the fish stayed very calm hidden behind the net. Never had any problems with sharks.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Thinking about making something like this to hang off the yak when anchored or slow drifting. Space is always at a premium. Maybe without the fish basket.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

nice set up! Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures and discription of your tackle bouy. Ive been wanting to build one for a while. There are some commercial floats out there but its always more interesting to see what people create to suit their own needs.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Flat out awesome! Great post


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Jeff, your styrofoam ring, you just used one like you get at a craft shop for making a wreath? I looked at my dive float and canceled that idea, Red Fish spines and a rubber inner tube won't mix well. Next time I'm near a store with craft supplies I'll be working on mine.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Do I smell a patent pending hahaha people would love to walk into their local bnt shop and pick one up. I know I would. Although their is a sence of satisfaction of making your own and fabricating to your own personal wants and needs. Tight lines yall im interested to see what kind of handy work yall come up with. Post final product with pics:thumbup: Im thinking of making one with a GPS unit and a google Earth imaging screen.... that would be a bad to the bone wade float.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Kim said:


> Jeff, your styrofoam ring, you just used one like you get at a craft shop for making a wreath? I looked at my dive float and canceled that idea, Red Fish spines and a rubber inner tube won't mix well. Next time I'm near a store with craft supplies I'll be working on mine.


As long as the foam is a good high density foam without a bunch of voids that won't soak up to much water it will be fine. Haven't looked into the craft stores but they should work well. I got mine at Academy with the net and rodholder already attached.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the replys! Would love to see what you guys come up with. Post them up if you get a chance. This one is very simple yet helps a ton.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Very ingenious!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Cool Jeff.


----------

